# February 13' Official COTM Vote Thread



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*






Its time to see who you think deserves the title COTM for January!
This Poll will start 22nd of Jauary and will end on 28th of February @11:59pm
The winner will recieve a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.
To View Official User Submissions, click the member's name. 
Be sure to checkout each members' ride before voting!


H3llon3arth
**







Kingsal*​*







*
*Smurfenstein*​*







*
*SunlineFan*​*






*
*Kobown*​*






*
*
Smorey*​*






*


*FL_Cruze*​*








**Buk Azwell*​*






*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Should've updated the photos with my HIDs. Oh well I always have next month if I don't win! lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh my d**n, this was a hard one.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Voted...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

What a selection this month! My votes in.


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Voted!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

That was tough, wish i could vote twice.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Voted! Good Luck everyone! :goodjob:


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

voted, that one took some careful thought!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Voted!
39 votes in 11 Hrs
:rock:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

voted! Some sharp cruzes in this months running


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nascar stadium announcer voice on:

Things were looking interesting on Day1 at the start of the season, with Buk Azwell taking an early lead and Kingsal trailing not too far behind. Smurfstein in third, but it's much too soon to tell. 

What a surprise today, folks! Smurfstein pulls out in front by a one-point lead, with Kingsal and Buk Azwell tied in second and Smorey 78 in third, 6 points behind. Kobown is bringing up the rear with zero points. Seems to be having some technical difficulties.

This one's going to be a nail-biter, people. Stay tuned!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Voted. I almost didn't vote for myself.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Voted. I almost didn't vote for myself.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I voted for kingsal; I was debating between his and yours, but that new HID pic he posted just looks beastly and I had to give it to him.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted. This was probably the hardest month since I joined to choose.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I voted for kingsal; I was debating between his and yours, but that new HID pic he posted just looks beastly and I had to give it to him.


Yea after my $400 ticket I took mine out until I retrofit.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BJWWF9 (Feb 21, 2013)

Voted! You guys leave us new owners with great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I voted for kingsal; I was debating between his and yours, but that new HID pic he posted just looks beastly and I had to give it to him.


Thanks man! I'm welding a camaro SS tip on my borla pipe as we speak


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

You gotta watch my videos and see this thing in person, I'm no photographer


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Just got the tip welded on, complete note change, it sounds like an SRT4, deep note change, sounds incredible


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

man in 4th...maybe i have to start bribing for votes...hahahahah lololol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> man in 4th...maybe i have to start bribing for votes...hahahahah lololol


I like tacos.


I'd like to say that pics don't do Smurf's wheels justice. 
Just sayin


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> I like tacos.
> 
> 
> I'd like to say that pics don't do Smurf's wheels justice.
> Just sayin


Yeah, but when I go and try to make my Cruze my own, it doesn't help when they make everyone want to go and buy a set for their Cruze ._.

I'm already shopping for a second set in case others start doing this, and long term, when I start entering it in shows I wouldn't mind having more than one look to sport.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yeah, but when I go and try to make my Cruze my own, it doesn't help when they make everyone want to go and buy a set for their Cruze ._.
> 
> I'm already shopping for a second set in case others start doing this, and long term, when I start entering it in shows I wouldn't mind having more than one look to sport.


Exactly


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Keep the votes coming people!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

That's why i keep my hub caps, they will eventually become one of a kind!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Voted took me a while to vote for one considering it was a good selection of cars.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Voted. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Man... Not a single vote for my ride..... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Voted


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Keep the votes coming.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

Voted for myself lol I got hids too and did the vinyl over the back chrome ace hardware didn't have any plasti dip but I've got some coming from amazon and some black valve stem caps with the rs logo on them and I've got a buddy in the pits at the Daytona 500 who's gonna get me a set of race used lug nuts off one of the cars idk if they'll fit but I'm gonna try to get them on


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

i should have voted for myself. lol


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

kobowm said:


> i should have voted for myself. lol


Lol I just threw my pics in to mess around I'm pretty proud that I've got 5 votes so far (including my vote) I love my car though Im almost mad at myself for getting the extended warranty I want to start some performance mods


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Did my thing.....vote in!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just a couple more days left! 
Please get your votes in!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

dang everyone who submitted took some nice shots :th_coolio:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump. Let's get more votes. If I remember correctly last month we had over 100 votes.


----------



## buk azwell (Nov 23, 2012)

At the rate Smurfenstein is getting votes, he might aswell start making his COTM badge now!! LOL:eusa_clap: If only my wheel spacer would come in so I can take some killer stance shots FTW, LOL!!Its a hard one to win this month!!:goodjob:
Good luck all.
Cheers, Buk.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

buk azwell said:


> At the rate Smurfenstein is getting votes, he might aswell start making his COTM badge now!! LOL:eusa_clap: If only my wheel spacer would come in so I can take some killer stance shots FTW, LOL!!Its a hard one to win this month!!:goodjob:
> Good luck all.
> Cheers, Buk.


It literally takes me 2 minutes to add a name and the correct month to the badge. Besides I don't want to jinx it . Oh and once I buy Horizon's tail lights I'm getting spacers as well for some added poke haha.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats smurf


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tomorrow is the last day for voting.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

7hrs left to vote and then we will announce the winner!!!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Polls are Closed


----------

